# Is bigger better?



## Rooigevaar (18/10/19)

*Yes it is!!!!!*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (18/10/19)

Upsized Wiener is great news!
Hehe

Congrats @Rooigevaar - this is great to hear
Does this apply only to Good Boy or any of the others as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (21/10/19)

Silver said:


> Upsized Wiener is great news!
> Hehe
> 
> Congrats @Rooigevaar - this is great to hear
> Does this apply only to Good Boy or any of the others as well?



Thank you @Silver most of our popular juices are already in 120ml. The Good Boy now finally joins the ranks of the up-sized bottles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (23/10/19)

Rooigevaar said:


> Thank you @Silver most of our popular juices are already in 120ml. The Good Boy now finally joins the ranks of the up-sized bottles.



This is great news! I've always love your Good Boy e-juice and now I can get it in 120ml! Awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (23/10/19)

@Rooigevaar, when will the 120's be in the shops?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (23/10/19)

zadiac said:


> @Rooigevaar, when will the 120's be in the shops?



Some stores already have them, we rolled them out a month ago to give everyone a chance to get stock. There will still be 100ml around however so it wont take too long for stores to receive bigger sizes as the new stock comes in.


----------

